# Paph. St. Swithin



## Migrant13 (Feb 15, 2016)

My St.Swithin won Best Paph in Show and Best Windowsill Plant at the NHOS this past weekend. This is the best I have been able to get out of this plant so far....3 spikes and 12 flowers. Not bad for windowsill and outdoors in summer. Too big to fit under the lights!


----------



## Justin (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice old school Saint Swithin.


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks good to me. Plant seems to be healthy and happy. Mike


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2016)

Good for you. Very impressive.


----------



## troy (Feb 15, 2016)

I think it should be awarded, congrats on the blooming!!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2016)

well grown


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 16, 2016)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Feb 16, 2016)

Well done. First time I have heard of the "Best Windowsill Plant". Yours would have been hard to beat for that category. Certainly well grown. .


----------



## Clark (Feb 16, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 16, 2016)

Congratulations (from one windowsill grower to another)!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm more impressed that you take care of so many plants on your windowsill. But nice plant too. Will you divide it?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2016)

The leaves look exceptional!


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nice. Thanks for the progression. Congrats, well grown and flowered.


----------



## John M (Feb 16, 2016)

Impressive growing. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 16, 2016)

You must have a very large window  Great blooming! I would not have expected St Swithin to flower on a windowsill.


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 17, 2016)

Wonderfully grown indeed! Congrats on the plant and the awards. 

David


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 18, 2016)

Congats! Does that beautiful Debdrochilum belong to you too?


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 18, 2016)

Tom-DE said:


> Congats! Does that beautiful Debdrochilum belong to you too?



No. That is from a fellow Mass Orchid Society member who has a greenhouse and awesome plants to match.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 18, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> I'm more impressed that you take care of so many plants on your windowsill. But nice plant too. Will you divide it?



Most of my plants are under lights except for a few monsters like the St. Swithin that don't fit. It does summer outside under a crabapple tree which makes a huge difference. I will divide it at some point (have promised a division to one fellow society member) but want to see if I can't get it to produce 4 spikes next time.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 27, 2016)

Well done! :clap::clap::clap:


----------

